# New Zealand



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

I knew that New Zealand ahd mountainous terrain, but i never thought it was fit for skiing or snowboarding. o_0, this will be interesting. But i dont have enough money to go that far


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, JT, you are not alone but someday, we can achieve our dreams, with all the hard work that we have been doing. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Haha, yeah of course! But man, i need a couple more years, and good thing its summer, cause its the time where i can make alot of money!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh, gosh, I'd love to visit New Zealand one day...I just think that would be awesome. I'd never thought of it in connection with snowboarding, though....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

I just got a question on New Zealand. I never payed attention in geography, but is it considered part of any continent? Or is it just an island by itself?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

I have learned from my Montessori courses that New Zealand is a part of the continent of Australia, so Australia and New Zealand belong to one continent, seems like NZ is a part of Australia in this regard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

I've been to New Zealand twice (I'm from NY in the US) and can easily say it is my favorite country after the US. Definitely my favorite travel destination. The first time I went was on business... I stayed a few extra days to make the most of the trip. I immediately knew I'd be going back again, and I did for vacation a couple of years later.

I know a lot of people go to Hawaii... I always tell them, go a bit further and make it to New Zealand. Because their currency exchange rate is so favorable, the amount of money you'd save during your stay (compared to Hawaii) will make up for the extra money it takes to travel there.

For snow-boarding, you definitely want to go to South Island (Queenstown, and maybe ChristChurch).


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

geline said:


> I have learned from my Montessori courses that New Zealand is a part of the continent of Australia, so Australia and New Zealand belong to one continent, seems like NZ is a part of Australia in this regard.


So its part of Australia, hm never knew. Thanks! At least one person pays attention. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

Actually, NZ is definitely NOT part of Australia... Two separate land masses; two separate countries. In fact there's a pretty (mostly) fun rivalry between Aussies and Kiwis, so citizens of each might resent the remark NZ is part of AUS.

There's an old joke that says Australia was a place where England sent all its criminals and ne'er-do-wells... And New Zealand is where Australia sent the worst of the lot!

But it's just a joke. I'm a HUGE fan of New Zealand, and plan to go back again in the next couple of years (from US). Not only is the country itself beautiful, the people as a group are simply the nicest of any country I've been too. And it's a sincere nice, not a polite nice, if you know what I mean.

As far as the continent issue, they are considered the same continent, but should not otherwise be grouped together, any more than Ireland should be grouped with Spain, even though they're both European nations.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Interesting. I never thought of new Zealand as a place that skiing would be all that popular


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, they've got some awesome mountains in the Southern part of the country (Known as South Island). Queenstown is the most popular tourist destination for skiing and snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

have any of you been to new zealand?

how is it money wise? is it expensive?
i was >>this<< close to taking a trip and working there but never went through.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Rox,
I've been there twice... the first time on business so the company paid the most expensive piece, the flight. Second time I went on vacation and because of the remoteness of the country, flights can be pricey. However, once you're there, the exchange rate b/ween the NZD and most countries is quite favorable so much of your expenses are reasonable. Depending on your preference for lodging, you can find some pretty darn reasonable hotel options. Everything else is pretty inexpensive thanks to the exchange rate.

I'm not sure where you're located, but if you don't like to fly, be prepared. From the East Coast of the US, it could range from 19 to 22 hours, depending on your stop-over.

Personally, I highly recommend it... I don't know anyone whose gone and has NOT enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah i feel you, but then again when has a person ever been to a place they never been to and not enjoy themselves? (kids aren't included) well thanks for your review on new zealand!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmmm... I've been to a few places I'd rather forget having gone to. I won't mention places so as to not insult anyone who might be from there


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I never thought of New Zealand as a place for winter sports. Although, now that I think of it, were not those snowy mountain scenes from Lord of the Rings shot in New Zealand?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes Crassus, you are correct, Lord Of The Rings mountains were in NZ. They are also known for containing natural mud springs... It's like mother nature's rejuvinating spa treatment. I've never been to one, but I've heard they're tremendous!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

I went skiing there in august, had a blast, plenty of powder and good runs.

I spent 10days in queenstown and went to 3 different mountains

The Remarkables
Coronet Peak
Cardrona

I spent 1 day at Remarkables, nothing too flash + a long trip

6 days at Coronet Peak, and really liked it, good runs and good snow

1 day at cardrona was also great fun but couldnt be botherd going that far and paying extra each time. I was limited in my $$


----------

